# Checking into Disney Old Key West Saturday



## dannybaker (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello everyone. We are going on our first week ever at a Disney Resort. We are so excited and can not wait. Any pointers would be great. Any building better than others? :hysterical:


----------



## bshmerlie (Jul 27, 2012)

dannybaker said:


> Any pointers would be great.



Have a great time.   Its hard to beat the Disney magic.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 27, 2012)

If you will have people sleeping on the pullout, request building 30 or higher.  Thoseewing 2BRs that sleep 8/6, and 1BRs that sleep 4/4, with a door from the LR directly to the master bath.  Buildings 29 and below don't have the door and so sleep 8/4 and 4/2 respectively.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 27, 2012)

There was a similar question asked about a month ago. See this thread - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=172312

Have a wonderful trip


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 28, 2012)

I have a new personal favorite: 45 and 46 with a canal view. The way the units are oriented, it is very quiet. The water view is nice and restful. It seems to me to be very convenient - Hospitality House is within walking distance. And it is close to my second favorite quiet pool, Penninsula Road. 

And those buildings are close to the Penninsula Road Bus Stop which is the last stop before Hospitality House so you are riding all over when you want to make rope drop.

My former personal favorites were 42 and 43 --- I like the Turtle Pond Pool. I like being far away from the circle that the buses make at Turtle Pond. A lot of the bus drivers hit the brakes as they go aroung the circle and squeal. So I DISLIKE 33, 36, 40 AND 44.

i like the Turtle Shack snack bar. But the main thing there is the pool. 

I hope you and your family have a fabulous time!

elaine


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 28, 2012)

Have a great time.  Please come back and tell us all about it


----------

